# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Επιτέλους !!!! βρήκα το κλουβί που ήθελα.

## akoylini

βασικα ηθελα ενα κλουβι σαν του Γιωργου με αυτες τις διαστασεις που εχει



και να μοιαζει επισης σαν αυτο που πηραν τα παιδια,το γνωστο των 130 ευρω



να μοιαζει σαν μαντεμι ενα πραγμα.
αλλα οπως ειπα και στον Γιωργο αν εφερνα ενα κλουβι ψυγειο σπιτι θα ειχαμε 

 :Fighting0055:  :Fighting0015:  :Animal0019:  :Character0051: 

αυτο που εμοιαζε σε αυτο που ηθελα ηταν αυτο


να εχει δηλαδη καλυμματα στις ταιστρες,να ανοιγει και αυτο απο πανω,αλλα κυριως να εχει τουλαχιστον 2 πλευρες με οριζοντια καγκελα.το συγκεκριμενο ομως εχει μονο καθετα.

στο ebay λοιπον βρηκα το ανωτερο αλλα με τις 2 πλευρες οριζοντια καγκελα και καλλυματα στις ταιστρες και ολα οσα ηθελα.








τελικη τιμη 150 ευρω.

----------


## Mits_Pits

150 Μαζι με τα εξοδα αποστολης????

----------


## akoylini

τα παντα ολα!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλορίζικο.Καλή τιμή το πήρες.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πολυ καλα!!!!!

----------


## zack27

καλοριζικο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


καλη διαμονη να εχουν τα φιλαρακια σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

περιμενουμε φωτο με τους ενοικους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## giok

Άκη η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι πολύ καλή η τιμή. Σου είπαν πόσο καιρό κάνει να έρθει? Καθαρά τα έξοδα μεταφοράς πόσο είναι?

----------


## nuntius

*Τέλειο κλουβί...με το καλό να το δεχτείς και περιμένουμε φωτό με τα μωρά σου μέσα να χαιρονται πολλά πολλά παιχνίδια εεεεεε 
*

----------


## mitsman

Καλοριζικο να ειναι Ακη!!! παντα γεματο με χαρουμενα φτερωτα φιλαρακια!

----------


## BeHappy

Άκη μου, εύχομαι να είναι πάντα γεμάτο με ευτυχισμένους φτερωτούς... μπράβο σου και καλώς να το δεχτείς!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Πολυ ομορφο....Πολυ καλη αγορα....Σουιτα.....

----------


## akoylini

παιδια οσοι μου εχετε στειλει pm για τον πωλητη,επειδη προκειτε για πωλητη του ebay,αφηστε να ολοκληρωσω εγω την συναλλαγη,να δω χρονο αποστολης,χρονο παραλαβης,την αξιοπιστια του πωλητη και επειτα σας λεω.
υπομονη

----------


## Athina

Πολύ ωραίο κλουβί!
Με το καλό να το δεχτείς Άκη!

----------


## akoylini

πρωτα αποτελεσματα λοιπον.
αγορα κλουνιου στις 15,30
αμεση η απαντηση του πωλητη στις 16,20
αριθμος αποστολης !!!!!!!!!!!! στις 17,40............... με dpd
επετε συνεχεια.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Το dpd τι είναι;

----------


## akoylini

courier
************
παλιοτερα επερνε τα δεματα της****η ****οπου και εκλεισε,τωρα τα αναλαμβανει η **** και καποιες φορες και η ****



*Άκη τίγκα στη διαφήμιση...έσβησα της εταιρείες.
Vagelis76*

----------


## Oneiropagida

Καλορίζικο Άκη!
Πολύ καλή αγορά μπράβο  :Happy:

----------


## akoylini

> courier
> ************
> παλιοτερα επερνε τα δεματα της****η ****οπου και εκλεισε,τωρα τα αναλαμβανει η **** και καποιες φορες και η ****
> 
> 
> 
> *Άκη τίγκα στη διαφήμιση...έσβησα της εταιρείες.
> Vagelis76*


χαχαχαχαχααχαχαχα.τεσπα ναι η ταδε ειναι αμερικανικη κουριερ και μετα αναλαμβανει εδω μια Ελληνικη κουριερ.

----------


## akoylini

*Παραλαβή*
*Ημερομηνία*
*Παράδοση*
*Σημειώσεις*

ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ
17/10/2011
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ



Η αποστολή αναμένεται να παραδοθεί την 18/10/2011

8 μερες λοιπον.
αυριο θα δουμε τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Θα πληρωσεις με την παραλαβη η εχεις ηδη πληρωσει?

----------


## akoylini

εχω ηδη πληρωσει,αυτο που με ενδιεφερε ηταν να δω κατα ποσο αξιοπιστος ηταν ο πωλητης,ο οποιος εστειλε το κλουβι την ιδια μερα της πληρωμης,τωρα μενει να κατα ποσο ειναι αυτο που παραγγειλα και τι συσκευασια εχει

----------


## DooMDiveR

Άκη τι μήκος και πλάτος έχει το κλουβί που παράγγειλες? μήπως ξέρεις αν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη η βάση μονή της? καλορίζικο κιόλας!!

----------


## akoylini

*152cm x 53.5cm x 63.5cm bar width is 12mm**σχετικα με την βαση μονη της δεν νομιζω πως μπορει να δωσει αλλα ακομα και αν μπορει δεν σε συμφερει να την παρεις γιατι τα μεταφορικα δεν θα ειναι λιγοτερα.
οταν ολοκληρωθει καθολα η συναλλαγη θα σας ενημερωσω ολους οσους μου εχετε στειλει pm,ολα τα πιο επικυνδυνα τα περασαμε ,εμεινε να δουμε τωρα αν το κουτι εχει κλουβι η σοκολατα.
παντως το καλο πραγμα φαινεται απο την αρχη,μιας και ειμαι μελος στο ebay χρονια και οπως γνωριζετε το ρισκο ειναι μεγαλο αν δεν ξερεις τον πωλητη ειδα οτι το παλικαρι σχεδον μετα απο μια ωρα απο την πληρωμη μου ειχε δωσει αριθμο αποστολης.*

----------


## paulos

πολυ καλο αντε να το χαρειτε...

----------


## akoylini

λοιπον ολα ηταν οπως τα υπολογιζα.παραθετω φωτογραφιες απο την αρχη εως το τελος.στους ενδιαφερομενους θα στειλω με pm τα στοιχεια του πωλητη,θα εχω κανει και αναφορα (ηδη το εκανα στην αρχη της παραγγελιας μιας και του ειπα πως αν ειναι ολα ενταξει θα υπαρχουν και αλλα παιδια που θα παρουν),ουτως ωστε κανοντας χρηση του nickname μου να παρετε και καλυτερη τιμη(ελπιζω).

----------


## zack27

Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ Ακη!!!!!! πολυ ωραιο το κλουβι!!!!

Αντε να το δουμε και γεματο!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Αψογο!!!! Θελω και εγω τον πωλητη στο ebay...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Τελος καλο ολα καλα....Καλο γεμισμα τωρα

----------


## akoylini

γεματο ειναι με τις 2 περδικες μου,απλα βοσκουσαν στο σαλονι και δεν ειναι μεσα στο νεο σπιτι τους

----------


## Windsa

πολυ ωραιο το κλουβι!!!! )))

----------


## giok

Άκη είναι πολύ ωραίο!!! Καλορίζικο!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

χαχαχαχα.....Θα τους αρεσει η σουϊτα

----------


## vicky_ath

Πολύ ωραίο Άκη! Μου αρέσει πολύ η βάση του κ νομίζω θα σε βολέψει πολύ!
Εύχομαι ευτυχισμένες στιγμές να έχουν τα καμάρια σου στο νέο τους σπίτι!!

----------


## Marilenaki

Υπεροχο κλουβι!!!!!

----------


## Nuttelita

ακη μπορεις να μου πεις τις διαστασεις μονο του κλουβιου χωρις τη βαση?γιατι εχω παρομοιο κλουβι κ σκεφτομαι αν θα παρω μονο βαση η κλουβι με βαση να δω τι με συμφερει κ κατα ποσο ειναι μεγαλυτερο η μικροτερο αυτο απο το δικο μου...

----------


## vagelis76

Καλορίζικο Άκη!!!!
Χαρούμενες φωνες να πλημμυρίζουν το σαλόνι σου και πίσω απο τα κάγκελα αυτού του κλουβιού!!!!!

----------


## stelios7

Αν μπορεις δωσε μου το σιτε του μαγαζιου για να δω και εγω για κλουβι!!!

----------


## akoylini

παιδες οποιος ενδιαφερετε για τετοιο κλουβι ας μου πει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## moutro

εγω εγω εγω!!!κύριε κύριε εγώ!!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

πραγματικα υπέροχο!! Βγάλε κ μια φωτο με τα πουλακια μεσα!!

----------


## panos70

Πολύ ωραίο ,Καλορίζικο Άκη

----------


## alfacinogr

Αν μπορεις Ακη στειλε μου ενα πμ απο που το πηρες.

----------


## alfacinogr

Αν μπορει καποιος που να του ειχε στειλει ο Ακης το λινκ, να μου το στειλει πμ!

----------


## lagreco69

Εκανες υπεροχη αγορα!! Ακη, τα μικρα σου θα την εκτιμησουν ιδιαιτερα την νεα τους σπιταρονα!!! να εισαι καλα!!

----------


## COMASCO

τελεια επιλογη...μπραβο!!!

----------


## cheguenikos

πολύ ωραίο κλουβί

----------


## svevo30

Όραίο το καινούργιο κλουβί Άκη και αφού είναι έτσι όπως το ήθελες ακόμη καλύτερα! Περιμένουμε φωτο με τους ενοίκους μέσα!!!

----------


## vaggos

Παρακαλω με ενδιαφέρει να μάθω που μπορώ να αγοράσω το ίδιο κλουβάκι. Ευχαριστώ

----------

